# Incontinent Senior Dog



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

How about keeping her in a room that does not have carpets? Make it all comfortable for her, with a bed and some toys. She is adorable!


----------



## 2dogsandagrrl (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm using daily does of Corn Silk to control my 12 year old dogs incontinenece. It used to happen nightly a few times between the hours of 8-10pm now it maybe happens once a week. I've also read that apple cider vinegar daily in the food helps. Her incontinence is due to her Atypical Cushings.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lilbit*

Lilbit is just ADORABLE!!! I, too, would probably try making her comfortable in a room that has no carpetting. I know how hard this is.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Diapers and baby onsies to keep the diapers on. Worked really well for Zoey when she was sick.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

2dogsandagrrl said:


> I'm using daily does of Corn Silk to control my 12 year old dogs incontinenece. It used to happen nightly a few times between the hours of 8-10pm now it maybe happens once a week. I've also read that apple cider vinegar daily in the food helps. Her incontinence is due to her Atypical Cushings.


Please let me know what the Corn Silk is. Is it a "Google-able" thing? Much thanks. :wavey: Vicki


----------



## stephsousa (Sep 26, 2012)

I have a friend who struggled with this same thing. this product really helped. SALE - ActiPet Canine Continence 60 ct. - $7.75 - LuckyDogVitamin.com. she's gorgeous. please keep us posted.


----------



## 2dogsandagrrl (Nov 16, 2010)

Here's a link regarding the Corn Silk Animal Health Issues: Incontinence

I purchase mine from Swanson Vitamins (Natures Way Corn Silk). "Corn silk, when ingested, primarily acts as an anti-inflammatory in the genitourinary tract (kidneys, bladder and urethra). Its potent astringent effect can tighten and strengthen the smooth muscles of the bladder, which is why it may benefit incontinent animals.

There is lots of info on the internet regarding it's use in dogs with incontinence. I've been happy with the results it's given my dog. It's not 100% but it's helped so much.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*LilBIt says Thank You!*

Thank you all for your suggestions! I will keep your posted on LilBit's progress.......:wavey: Vicki


----------

